# Umfrage Design für Web2.0 Videocommunity



## aseco (16. November 2007)

Zur Zeit erstelle ich eine Webanalyse zu diversen Seiten wie youtube, myvideo, clipfish, partyguide, tilllate ect. Diese Analyse soll dann in ein Projekt einer unserer Grosskunden einfliessen.
Es handlet sich dabei um eine Seite auf welcher man Videos hochladen kann mit wetten. Im sinne von Wetten dass... online.
Kennt Ihr bekannte Analysen von high quali Pages wie youtube mit den Fragen;
*Was wollen User?
Was hassen User?
Wie muss eine Seite strukturiert sein damit sich User wohl fühlen?
Wie muss eine Seite designed sein?
Welche Features benötigen User und welche sind überflüssig?*
Falls Ihr genau solche Analysen/Statistiken kennt oder eure Meinung dazu preisgeben wollt würde ich mich freuen. *Bitte antwortet ausführlich *und nicht nur "Navigations links", sondern wie die Navigation aussehen sollte und wieso sie links sein sollte und wie die Subnavigation, ect...

Was man noch bedenken sollte  es handelt sich dabei um ein sehr breites Zielpublikum, von 14-99 Jahre und aus jeder Schicht also nicht bloss Webfreaks sondern auch absolute DAU's(Dümmst an zu nehmende User). Passt also bitte eure Antowrt daran an. Danke.

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## KurtKabine (21. November 2007)

Mal schaun 

Was wollen User?
Gute Übersicht, bsp. Videos in Kategorien aufgeteilt. Schnelle ladezeit der Videos und Page. Angehnemes Design.
Was hassen User?
Siehe Gegenteil der oben genannten Sachen 
Und, aufdringliche Werbung.
Wie muss eine Seite strukturiert sein damit sich User wohl fühlen?
Das kann man wohl so nicht beantworten, zumindest ich ned.
Wie muss eine Seite designed sein?
Einfach aber doch mit nem "oh-effekt" 
Welche Features benötigen User und welche sind überflüssig?
Bei der Frage muss ich auch passen.

Naja, hoff ich konnt ganz wenig helfen.
LG


----------



## Duxias (21. November 2007)

Welche Features benötigen User und welche sind überflüssig?

Meiner Meinung nach sind viele JavaScript Spielereien einfach überflüssig! z.B. Hover-Effekts mit JScript anstatt mit css usw.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (22. November 2007)

Hallo,

Na dann wollen wir uns mal heranwagen.

*Was wollen User?*

schnellen, leicht verdaulichen Inhalt
konsumieren (Konsum geht vor Eigeninitiative) .. leider
ein übersichtliches Layout, bei der alle wesentlichen Funktionen auf einen Blick erreich- und sichtbar sind
neue Technologien (Einbinden von Content auf das eigene Blog o.ä.)

*Was hassen User?*

Unübersichtlichkeit
überdimensionierte Werbung in Form von aufdringlichen LayerAds oder Rich Media Advertising (Musikbanner)
komplizierte Posting- oder Registrierungsprozeduren
sog. "Walled Garden", wo man sich registrieren muss, um Inhalte sehen zu können
Datenschutzverletzungen

*Wie muss eine Seite strukturiert sein damit sich User wohl fühlen?*

helle, freundliche gern auch gewagte kontrastreiche Farben
muss eine Art Wiedererkennungseffekt haben
Relevante Links auf einen Blick gut sichtbar
Gut sichtbar, um was es auf dieser Seite geht

*Wie muss eine Seite designed sein?*

Da gehen die Geschmäcker so weit auseinander, dass ich da keine Meinung abgeben will

*Welche Features benötigen User und welche sind überflüssig?*

Liegt alles im Auge des Betrachters. Poste uns doch deine Featureliste und ich übe gern Kritik daran.

Das war es zunächst für das Erste. Wenn Du noch weitere Fragen dazu hast, kannst Du Dich gern melden.

Grüße


----------



## aseco (3. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die fleissigen Antworten bis jetzt.
Ich werde diese in der Studie mal berücksichtigen, wobei es sich bloss um eine grobe Zusammenfassung dreht.
Gerne komme ich auf euch zurück wens wirklich eins kleine geht mit Details und Features welche mir bis dahin dann auch bekannt sein sollten.


----------

